# anyone had more that one baby from same batch of embryos?



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

I am considering my options to try again at FET using embryos frozen on day 1, 3 years ago after OHSS. 
Has anyone else tried?
I'd like to hear your story good or bad.
Also does anyone know if they have less of a chance after being frozen so long?
thanks
BB


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Sorry, for late reply but I have four beautiful children from one batch of embies!! 


CLP


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

And I have 3!


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Clp Wow 2 sets of twins ! 
Thank you both for your reply I was not sure if it was rare to have more from same batch  as its something u hear of in the news , I have since seen fertility consultant and she seemed to think I have a fair chance  
BB


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Good luck Hun   


LOL! I am still stunned occasionally that they are all mine! LOL x


CLP


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Babybluz

I can't compete with two sets of twins    but I do have a little boy from a FET where we used embryos from batches which were  just under three years old and almost three and a half years old.  I don't know for definite (because we used embies from two different batches) but I suspect strongly (because the emby from the second batch was better quality and survived the thaw better) that he came from the same batch as my DD.  I don't think that it is that unusual to have more than one baby from the same batch.  Wishing you lots of luck with your tx     

Ellie


----------



## impatientlady (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow, I was thinking along the same lines as this question so it's reassuring to read lovely success stories.


----------

